# Wrapping up green wood.



## welderskelter (Jun 25, 2017)

Doesnt green wood mold when wrapped in plastic to keep it from drying out?Harold


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Depends upon where you live arid climates okay for awhile. Also depends upon time of year in areas with high humidity. In any event eventually going need air circulation or wood will not dry. Where I live along the coast will wrap a wet bowl roughing out on the lathe to go get lunch or overnight. May or may not use paper bag or cardboard box to store wet bowl blanks. Seldom use wet wood chips because of mold again time of year where I live.

Drying wood more art than science sometimes, after several failures looked up annual humidity chart for my area. That data will fluctuate from year to year depending upon weather patterns.

Remember store your out of the weather, avoiding direct sun light, rain, win, snow, allow gentle air circulation.


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

I once wrapped the ends of a couple of logs with a plastic bag and elastic to keep them green until I could get to them for chair-making. Didn't take long for the ends to get some pretty serious mold. Better to seal the ends with wax emulsion, dilutes pva glue or paint. On the other hand, to keep pieces (when hewing bowls, generally) from drying out as I work on them I have put smaller pieces in a large garbage bag with damp shavings and chips for a few days with no problems.


----------



## mpounders (Jun 22, 2010)

Some green carvings I have worked on have been bagged between between carving sessions. And they will mold if you don't allow air to circulate and moisture to escape. Typically, my larger carvings are mounted on a holding device and I just put a plastic bag over the top, leaving the bottom open. That seems to slow the escape of moisture enough that it doesn't split and doesn't mold either. I'm talking about carving during the day, putting a bag over it at night, and then carving again the next day, not leaving it in a bag for several days or weeks. I also know bowl turners who roughly turn a bowl and then store it in paper bags willed with wood chips, also to prevent cracking and molding, and warping. But you may have to experiment a bit. I know some who also store their spoon blanks in plastic tubs of water until they can carve them.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Paper bags work well also storing in an attic works.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

There are no hard and fast rules for working with green wood. What are you trying to do? Has anyone ever succeeded in doing what you want to do? What differences in conditions would make that solution fail?


----------



## welderskelter (Jun 25, 2017)

I was wondering so I could mail green basswood. I was planning to send a priority size box and I didnt know if I should put it in a plastic bag or not. Was afraid it is so wet if I just mailed it in the box I figured it would soak up the box and fall apart. Always a dilemma. I was just afraid if I mailed it in a plastic bag it would show up all green. Wouldnt be good. Thanks for the help. Maybe I should have made myself more clear to begin with. Sorry


----------



## welderskelter (Jun 25, 2017)

I was wondering so I could mail green basswood. I was planning to send a priority size box and I didnt know if I should put it in a plastic bag or not. Was afraid it is so wet if I just mailed it in the box I figured it would soak up the box and fall apart. Always a dilemma. I was just afraid if I mailed it in a plastic bag it would show up all green. Wouldnt be good. Thanks for the help. Maybe I should have made myself more clear to begin with. Sorry


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Seal it in wax.

Cheers,
Brad


----------

